# Manual of Steel Construction



## هانى شرف الدين (27 أبريل 2008)

Manual of Steel Construction
Load and Resistance Factor Design
3rd Edition



by

American Institute of Steel Construction, Inc.



The following technical revisions and corrections have been made
in the second printing of the Third Edition (January, 2003). To facilitate
the incorporation of revisions and corrections, this booklet
has been constructed using excerpts from revised pages, with corrections
noted. The user may find it convenient in some cases to
hand-write corrections; in others, a cut-and-paste approach may
be more efficient​.


----------



## امانى عبدالله (8 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 مايو 2008)

امانى عبدالله قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا



مرحبا بك معنا وندعوك للمشاركة هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t20513.html


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## amefight (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## m.gomaa (1 يناير 2010)

بارك اللة لك


----------

